# Elongatus mpanga?



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

I was told when this fish was a juvi she was a pseu. elongatus mpanga.

Can anybody confirm or otherwise suggest what she is?

I really need to know as I am finalising my stock list and this will decide whether she stays or goes...


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

take a look at this movie (elongatus mpanga spawning)


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

It might, mine are more of a purple then that. Does it even change it's appearance or display barring?
If it is it's very sub-dominant or female


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

Gibbs said:


> It might, mine are more of a purple then that. Does it even change it's appearance or display barring?
> If it is it's very sub-dominant or female


Thanks for your reply Gibbs,,

this photo does make her look very pale brown IMO, When she is getting challenged by her twin sister they both display bars, they tend to have a brown and yellow bar combination, but generally there is very little purple or blue... So I am not convinced that the guy who told me it was mpanga was right..

Any more people out there that can help?

I would really like to know.


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

Cathje said:


> take a look at this movie (elongatus mpanga spawning)


Yeah *** seen this one, doesn't look much like it does it?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

If it's barring coloration is yellow and brown there is little chance it's an Elongatus Mphanga. They should be more of a pale blue in between black bars. Even a female can color up like a male from time to time so check the profile section and look at the few pics they have of this species, if they ever look like the photos of the males, then maybe, but if they look nothing like it then no. In my Avatar is a male Elongatus Mphanga
Check Ps. Flavus, maybe it's 1 of them


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

Gibbs said:


> If it's barring coloration is yellow and brown there is little chance it's an Elongatus Mphanga. They should be more of a pale blue in between black bars. Even a female can color up like a male from time to time so check the profile section and look at the few pics they have of this species, if they ever look like the photos of the males, then maybe, but if they look nothing like it then no. In my Avatar is a male Elongatus Mphanga
> Check Ps. Flavus, maybe it's 1 of them


it does look a lot like the female flavus... it could be.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Small holding female









Female display slightly









Group shot, male in middle, 3 females in lower left


----------

